# صناعة الاسمنت من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (3 يوليو 2009)

تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الاستراتيجية لأنها ترتبط مباشرة بأعمال الإنشاء والتعمير. ويستخدم الأسمنت كمادة رابطة هيدروليكية من مكونات المونة أو الخرسانة. وعادة ما تنشأ مصانع الأسمنت بالقرب من محاجر الطفلة clayوالحجر الجيرى وذلك بهدف خفض تكلفة نقل المواد الخام. تختلف الملوثات الناتجة عن مصانع الأسمنت من حيث المكونات والكمية تبعاً لاختلاف عمليات التشغيل من مصنع لآخر وإجراءات النظافة العامة المتبعة وعوامل أخرى متنوعة​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 يوليو 2009)

بجد مجهود جامد جدا 
ربنا يوفقك
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي firas_ana على هذه المشاركة الأكثر من رائعة وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك وحفظك الله ووفقك لكل خير وبركة ...


----------



## JORDAN2009 (4 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا
جججججججججججززززززززززززززيييييييييييييييللللللللللللللللللااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 يوليو 2009)




----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود بجد الموضوع جميل جدا
ومفيد ايضا


----------



## Eng.Foam (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الافادة الكبيرة ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## rajo (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم يسر له من سبل الدنيا ما يغني ابو يوسف وزده عمرا وصحه امين


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك






​


----------



## عوبادي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لاهنت ..

يعطيك الف عافيه ..


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك ابو يوسف ...وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور عزيز العز


----------



## جهاد سستم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ...... زشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hawarf2000 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## king_24_23 (23 يونيو 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية أبو يوسف​


----------

